# Had my baby and she is just perfect



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

So nork123 and me (arisa1536) are now parents to a lovely wee girl
It was an awful horrible pregnancy which had me in hospital in the last few weeks with toxemia and I was fat, swollen and depressed. I had to have her three weeks early via emergency C-section but had a section planned anyway due to anxiety and let me say I am SO glad I had a section, no labour pains or tears, stitches and pain in your hooha (for the girls) and aside from the first three days being rough, I was on morphine and Oxycontin YAY then out of hospital on day four and walking around holding and feeding baby on day five:clap

I did not think nork123 would mention it, he is a bit more shy than me lol he likes to keep his married life to himself but he loves our wee girl and she is going to be a daddys girl

just to also let everyone know, the medication I took including zopiclone, lots of effexor, seroquel codeine and the odd benzo, my little girl is calm and relaxed and mentally stable, she also has NO physical problems so taking antidepressants and tranx during pregnancy is okay!!!!

My body has healed tremedously, I am losing weight, eating healthy and everything seems to be going back to normal its like I have not given birth and the C-section scar is so tiny its like a very very faint little scratch that is no bigger than a stretch mark.

I am however having terrible baby blues and post partum anxiety 
it comes on the same time each day, typical baby blues can last up to six weeks so bring on the clonazepam and seroquel they tend to ease it but nothing takes it away. They are worse than depression and anxiety combined but I trust the blues will pass, just another five weeks to go and lots of therapy and possibly some kratom to keep me going :yes

Introducing 
*Summer Rose*










a pic of my hubby with her


----------



## SweetNSour82 (Dec 19, 2011)

She's gorgeous!! Congratulations!!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful.  You both now have the most important job in the world. I wish you both well! Great story!


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

Awww :mushy She's adorable! Congratulations.


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

OMG! She's soooo cute!!! :yay:yay:yay


----------



## velocicaur (Aug 8, 2009)

She's beautiful! Congratulations! :clap


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

So cute! Congratulations!


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Aw  congrats!!


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I felt reminded of certain.. negative things in my own life for a moment and then I saw your baby and I couldn't help but let my heart melt. She's unfathomably cute. Congratulations and well done


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

She is so cute! Congratulations and good luck


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

What is baby blues, if I may ask? 

Also, congratulations!


----------



## forex (Dec 29, 2010)

Congratulations with your baby diamond.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Special (May 27, 2012)

I'm so jealous! I wish I had my own baby...well hopefully maybe some day...

Congratulations and I hope everything goes well for you and your new family.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Oh she's beautiful, I'm so happy for you. And Nork is looking handsome as ever.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

too blurry! congrats though


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

aww, so cute  congrats


----------



## Parcius (Jun 3, 2012)

WalkingDisaster said:


> What is baby blues, if I may ask?
> 
> Also, congratulations!


"A common temporary psychological state right after childbirth when a new mother may have sudden mood swings, feeling very happy, then very sad, cry for no apparent reason, feel impatient, unusually irritable, restless, anxious, lonely and sad. The baby blues may last only a few hours or as long as 1 to 2 weeks after delivery. The baby blues in this sense are less severe than a postpartum depression."


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Congratulations! She is adorable!


----------



## KramersHalfSister (May 3, 2012)

Aww Congratulations Mommy and Daddy


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Time flies! I remember your wedding thread and now you two are parents 

Congratulations


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

congratulations!


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

That's great, congratulations!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Congratulations! :yay

Be careful showing your baby on the internet like that though. There are a lot of creeps out there.


----------



## Ventura (May 5, 2009)

Congrats!!! Aww she's adorable!


----------



## peach123 (Dec 13, 2010)

Congratulations, your daughter is very pretty!!!!! Good luck to the both of you!!!!!


----------



## I wish i was normal (May 28, 2012)

Aww, she is so cute! Congratulations!


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

LOL *Kirby *you will make nork blush 
And *special* I am sure you will one day, it took me years of lonliness and desire for a baby before it eventually happened :hug

Parcius you hit the nail on the head, thats baby blues exactly, its almost been two weeks and its easing so heres praying it goes by the end of the month 

Railroad Cancellation awww I am sorry to hear that, but thank you she is a rather cute little doll:squeeze


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## SunflowerSutra (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh my goodness, she is precious. Congratulations! And I hope that the baby blues go away soon so you can experience the full joy of being a proud mama.  Try to get some rest! (I'm sure that can't be easy right now but please try!)


----------



## AmyLouise (May 26, 2012)

She's perfect! So cute!


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

That's great news. Congrats!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Eee, congrats!


----------



## LoveButterfly808 (Jun 9, 2012)

Congratulations  Precious!


----------



## Chandan (Mar 4, 2012)

Great!Congratulations.:clap

And the baby is chhoo cute!


----------



## ControlledByFears (Jun 10, 2012)

She's so cute!!
Congratulations!!!


----------



## LynnNBoys (Jul 13, 2011)

Congrats!! Cute!


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations on your beautiful baby girl .


----------

